

Blockbuster movies made with the help of Linux  - skbohra123
http://www.linux-netbook.com/10-blockbusters-made-with-the-help-of-linux

======
dagw
What a pointless list. Most movies contain rendered cgi and Linux is popular
on render clusters, what a surprise. What would be far more interesting would
be a list of movies made with the help of linux on desktop workstations. Or
even movies made without the help of linux.

~~~
tjpick
from the article: "90% of their desktops running Ubuntu"

It's on the workstations too.

~~~
dagw
That's just one studio. It'd be interesting to see how widespread Linux usage
is.

